

MBAs are for wusses: Military service makes Israeli techies tougher - bjonathan
http://www.economist.com/node/16892040

======
russell
A decade ago I worked for a VP who had been a captain in the Israeli army. She
was smart, technically competent, no bs, and looked out for her people.

------
bzupnick
also the israeli unit, unit 8200, is supposed to be the best computer training
in the world. and the book "start up nation" goes through in depth what this
articles scratches the surface of

